

How Working Remotely Empowers Employees and Fails to Make Business Sense - harlox
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/working-remotely-fails-to-make-business-sense-2013-03-07

======
jmathai
Meh, it's just one founder talking about their experience. Nothing really new.
There's good and bad. The bad outweighed the good for them.

It's obviously proven itself to have many "good" sides that I don't need to
outline here.

Also, I'm always surprised to see writers have such poor proofreading skills.

> Remote work just unable to deliver that feature. And therefore is tougher
> for growing startups to implement.

